

The Jack-of-all-trades Fallacy - rjstelling
http://www.empiricalmagic.com/post/23604997556/the-jack-of-all-trades-fallacy

======
hugh4life
"Almost every CV I see at Empirical Magic highlights the candidates ability to
develop Android and iOS Apps. These almost always end up getting deleted."

I agree 100% to be wary of "Jack-of-all-trades", but it's perfectly reasonable
for someone to specialize in mobile development... i.e. native iOS and Android
mobile development. Now, if they load up their resume with a bunch of other
crap then I'd push it aside.

~~~
rjstelling
I'd argue for a management, design or testing roll specialising in "mobile
development" is fine, even a benefit.

But for developers it makes no sense, an average Android developer makes a
terrible iOS developer and vice versa.

A 100% iOS dev is going to be 50% better (at least) than one that splits their
time between 2 (or 3) platforms.

